# for $300 million , would you take a shot which removes your sex drive forever?



## hbk4894 (May 27, 2015)

yes or no?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Did you find this on facebook?

Sure I'll take the 300 million.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Not a chance. No!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

hbk4894 said:


> yes or no?


*Let's just say that I'd much rather stay within the confines of my current economic status and continue to have my normal male sex drive, than to be a sexless robot writing checks out of some bestowed $300 million bank account!

Sorry, but IMHO, the notion that money can buy everything just doesn't hold true!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

No.


----------



## Cleigh (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes I would take the money. It's not saying you will never have sex, just no drive.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Of course.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Why bother with the shot. the current treatment works fine.


----------



## OpenWindows (Dec 25, 2015)

I would do it. I wouldn't miss sex if I had no drive. I'm sure my SO and I could work something out.

I wonder if the idea of an open relationship for my partner would seem more appealing, if I knew for sure I would never have an urge to sleep with him, and could afford to pay someone to take care of him sexually with no strings...? That's an interesting thought.

ETA: that probably sounded bad out of context. But my BF and I are both on the LD side, and could probably manage our relationship alright with little to no sex. We tend to express love in other ways.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Good question. Since I'm in a HD/LD relationship, my sex drive mostly leads to frustration (though much better recently). A year ago I would certainly have taken the $300M. Now I'd think about it.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

hbk4894 said:


> yes or no?


For men with prostate cancer, odds are they are actually willing to pay for shots that chemically castrate them and disable all of their sexual function.

Prostate Cancer Hormone Therapy

BUT, if you survive there seems like a chance that after three years that the side effects go away. But at that point in your life, I pretty sure that the damage is done and that the effects last forever. 

No $300 million payday for these men, just piling up medical debt and a scarred life.

Regards,
Badsanta


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow...

You just sucked the life out of this conversation worse than the time some contestant in a wheel chair on the "Price is Right" won a treadmill.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Apparently I misunderstood the question. Since when does a Doctor pay you to give you a shot.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

no


----------



## imperfectworld (Jan 18, 2015)

For 300M, you can take my life. Give me a couple weeks to distribute the joy around, get the hospitals and charities funded, etc., and I'm out of here.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hmm, sounds like my wife is walking around with 300 million in a Swiss bank account. 

Would I take the money, sure, it would be like the life I have now with no sex only without a sex drive. I could retire and not have to go to a job I hate anymore.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Hooray no sex!


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

Absolutely not. Sex is so much fun! Plus pushing 60 and already having problems. I am on hormones and he has ED so uses a pump and Cialis on occasion. We don't have many more years probably so I want us to enjoy to the fullest what we can and then we will fade in the background with hugs and cuddles and reminisce on the great sex we had. We are going to have fantastic sex for as long as we both hold out. I think I speak for my husband here, too.


----------



## Grogmiester (Nov 23, 2015)

No


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hell no.

I almost blacked out last night from the awesome climax and the ride there was incredible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

We have a joke in my close circle of friends. "What's the worst invention ever created? Answer: The vagina"

HAHAHA


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
a subtle point: is the money (or value) "created", or taken from somewhere else?



imperfectworld said:


> For 300M, you can take my life. Give me a couple weeks to distribute the joy around, get the hospitals and charities funded, etc., and I'm out of here.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

We already have that and it's a lot cheaper. It's called wedding cake.


----------

